# Best color of worm in muddy water



## bigbasshunter1 (Aug 10, 2010)

Allright....  I need some help.  What is your favorite color worm and fluke to use in MUDDY water?


----------



## Bullpup969 (Aug 10, 2010)

I use dark colors.


----------



## tournament fisher (Aug 10, 2010)

Red bug


----------



## BoosterC (Aug 10, 2010)

black


----------



## j_seph (Aug 10, 2010)

Just an ole catfisherman but we been filling up the jonboat using black trickworms here lately and black buzzbaits


----------



## kbswear (Aug 10, 2010)

tournament fisher said:


> Red bug



Great bait! I never go fishing with out it. Other than Red Bug i like very dark colored baits like others have mentioned.


----------



## stasher1 (Aug 11, 2010)

Bama Bug or June Bug are my preferred colors, but black will do in a pinch.


----------



## 242outdoors (Aug 11, 2010)

darker the water darker the worm remember that


----------



## LeverAction (Aug 11, 2010)

Chartreuse pepper Zoom


----------



## anyduckado (Aug 11, 2010)

June bug Trick worms.


----------



## russ010 (Aug 11, 2010)

june bug or red shad... and I throw them in 7.5" worms or larger (Yum Ribbontail or Culprit ribbontails)


----------



## DeepweR (Aug 11, 2010)

black ole monster with a glass bead or rattle


----------



## Fishingchickenman (Aug 11, 2010)

I like Black Grape and Black Emerald in anything zoom


----------



## Ares_83x (Aug 11, 2010)

Fishingchickenman said:


> I like Black Grape and Black Emerald in anything zoom


Black grape is a standard for me now. Last weekend I put it on after big weather moved out leaving the lake very dark. I tried a whole slew of tequila sunrise, red shad, a black and copper, then the grape and i pulled 2 nice ones in the same spots the others failed.


----------



## Desert Rat (Aug 11, 2010)

I start with the motoroil/pumpkin seed colors since the are based on mutiple color combinations to get the green/brown color.
If those don't work I go for a purple base againg. Again mutiple colors to create the desired color.
Muddy water will absorb a specific light spectrum depeding on the material in the water. If your lure is the same color as the absorbed spectrum it becomes invisible. Motoroil and purple have the greatest possibility of leaving a visible color.
Just try it some time. Dunk several different color worms in a few inches of stained water. It can be surprising what color your lure is underwater. It works for all lures, not just worms.
I tend to carry around 8 different color worms. I don't like worms over 7.5 inches. I've had too many "tail strikes" on 10 inch worms.


----------



## mr_basstracker (Aug 11, 2010)

black grape or black


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (Aug 11, 2010)

Black zoom finesse, curly tail, u-tail, trick work!!!!!!


----------

